# BBA and pearling??



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Jun 12, 2006)

I have a several malawi tanks, and the highest plant form i have in there currently is a giant vallis stump.( hoping to try replanting soon)

I have 4 grow out tanks, into which i always put in a stone covered in algea as food for the fry.

1 thing i've noticed however, is it seems to be pearling. unfortunately my camera needs a macro lens, so i cant get good close ups of the offending variety of algea


















you can just see the 1 bubble or so coming up from it.

when its on the rock it is quite reddish purple, but when it grows on the sand, its a green colour.

all of these tanks are running on internal air powered box filters. 
and theres a 38w bulb over the 4 (making it about 9.5w per tank (these are 10g tanks))

so is this normal


----------

